# Please recommend books for my novel!



## Vaxil (May 29, 2015)

Hello, I am writing a romantic suspense and am in need of any fiction with and/or predominantly about faking deaths, false identities, people on the run, characters in hiding ect.) I am having issues with my novel and making this aspect sound believable - I already have

-Brenda Novak - Every Waking Moment
-Laurie Breton - Criminal Intent 

Any book recommendation would be MUCH appreciated!!!


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello Vaxil

Although none of his writing could remotely be described as 'romantic suspense', you may want to spend a little time reading Robert Ludlum. He has plenty of fake deaths, false identities, people on the run, etc. He might give you some ideas.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Kyle R (Jun 5, 2015)

A bunch of novels written by Nora Roberts fit that genre:

http://www.examiner.com/article/title-list-of-nora-roberts-romantic-suspense-novels :encouragement:


----------



## tabasco5 (Jun 10, 2015)

The Partner by John Grisham


----------



## MindBlank (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi there, I know this is an old thread but I was just browsing the forums when I saw this. If it's not too late a great book would be Mr Nice, by Howard Marks. It's an autobiography and won't do much to help with the romantic side but as for false identities, being on the run and in hiding it's ideal to see how someone actually did it in real life. Might get some realistic ideas. Also a really interesting book regardless!


----------

